# Somersby Falls Herping



## Acrochordus (Mar 22, 2009)

Did some herping at Somersby Falls (Brisbane Water National Park) today. Saw a couple of things not as many as all the other times ive been there, but still good. Ill put some more up after these 5.

1) Blue-tongue lizard (Tiliqua scincoides)
2) Blue-tongue lizard (Tiliqua scincoides)
3) Common Garden Skink (Lampropholis guichenoti)
4) Eastern Water Skink (Eulamprus quoyii)
5) Eastern Water Dragon (Physignathus lesueurii)


----------



## Acrochordus (Mar 22, 2009)

1) Eastern Water Dragon (Physignathus lesueurii)
2) Eastern Water Dragon (Physignathus lesueurii)
3) Lace Monitor (Varanus varius)
4) Lace Monitor tale (Varanus varius)
5) Lace Monitor (Varanus varius)


----------



## Acrochordus (Mar 22, 2009)

1) Lace Monitor (Varanus varius)
2) Lace Monitor (Varanus varius)
3) Then on the the way home we stopped to see a dead Lace Monitor(Varanus varius) on the side of the road, poor little thing.


----------



## cement (Mar 22, 2009)

Well done mate. Its nice up there.


----------



## horto28 (Mar 22, 2009)

well done mate, i actually went "herping"today, my best? a stupid blue dragon-fly! normally see heaps of pythons, we dont get ewd's up here id love to see one but, id love to even buy one especially a male!!!!


----------



## moloch05 (Mar 22, 2009)

It is always fun to get out and it looks like you had quite a few finds. The Lace Monitors are a great sight. Too bad about the poor little one ...

Regards,
David


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 22, 2009)

Woah you found allot! Congrats


----------



## Acrochordus (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea it good fun seing reptiles out in the wild, poor little lacie first one ive seen died on the road.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 25, 2009)

sweet pics, great job. the garden skink looks a bit more like delicata, as it is lacking that black stripe down its back, look foward to more threads. thanks.


----------

